# almost bought a arampia



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Until my GF stopped me. She was like where the hell you gonna put him? And i said i dont know i'll just ride on his back like a horse when it gets big and charge people too. The Ariampia was so cool, it looked at me like if it was puppy waiting and begging to be bought


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

it would be cool to own one of those. But only if you owned a public aqarium with a massive tank


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

haha







well sh*t at least ur gf knows fish


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

put him in the tub for now...lol....those suckers at the store are never going to sell...no one has room for them..especially here in the bay..too cold to put them outside.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 She was forced to learn. Since she wants to go everywhere i go... she has to go with me to buy fish and talk to people with fish and yada yada yada.....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

thePACK said:


> put him in the tub for now...lol....those suckers at the store are never going to sell...no one has room for them..especially here in the bay..too cold to put them outside.


frealz, but according to the guy at hung ming, they said he sold two a couple days ago to some guy down in milpitas.

Pe4rhaps a tub will do, it can take a bath with me.... my own floation device/toy


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

have any pics?? I'd love to see what one looks like


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> have any pics?? I'd love to see what one looks like


 Its the big one


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

That is f'ing awesome!


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

thanks I have been searching the net looking for one too.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

oh.....I remember seeing that before with the caption of how p's are arampias bitches.....just forgot the name


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

yeah it was on here a few months back by BDKing. just did a quick search and pulled the pic.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Damn you have a smart Girl, wish mine would stop me from getting more gar




































Funny.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Hahahaa


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

the key word here is ALMOST. good choice.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

ARE THE AGGRESIVE OR A BIG BABAY AND HOW BIG DO THEY GET I HARD PRETTY BIG SO BOG NO HOUSE TANK IS SUITABLE IS THIS TRUE?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> ARE THE AGGRESIVE OR A BIG BABAY AND HOW BIG DO THEY GET I HARD PRETTY BIG SO BOG NO HOUSE TANK IS SUITABLE IS THIS TRUE?


 they get 10 feet long and can weigh 400 pounds. It seems they aren't very AGGRESSIVE, though, only predatory, because there seems to be lots of instances where they are kept with other large, placid fish like gator gars and they all seem to be relatively harmonious.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > ARE THE AGGRESIVE OR A BIG BABAY AND HOW BIG DO THEY GET I HARD PRETTY BIG SO BOG NO HOUSE TANK IS SUITABLE IS THIS TRUE?
> ...


 THX


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

wheres my spare 10g :laugh:

would be kool to own. but you could proboly have it before it would outgrow that tank. just donate it to a zoo.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> wheres my spare 10g :laugh:
> 
> would be kool to own. but you could proboly have it before it would outgrow that tank. just donate it to a zoo.


 lots of zoos are maxed out on what they have and won't accept donated fish. So you can't always count on that.


----------



## downsa (Dec 21, 2003)

Nice fish, spotted the red tail cat just at bottopm right, whats the spec on that 1 as i have two and they both are doing totally the opposite to each other.
1 eats only sea food and fish , the other only eats meaty things, rats mice and beast heart.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> Until my GF stopped me. She was like where the hell you gonna put him? And i said i dont know i'll just ride on his back like a horse when it gets big and charge people too. The Ariampia was so cool, it looked at me like if it was puppy waiting and begging to be bought


 so not a good fish to buy, unless you own seaworld


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

Good to hear you didn't buy one, you wouldn't have had it long anyways. Most die at just over a foot or so I have heard in avg. tanks before outgrowing them. Also guys, it is Arapaima Gigas. not Ariampia.







in that pic, the smaller fish on the left is also an Arapaima.


----------

